# Pedal extensions?



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I have driven for a living for over 40 years and always had a problem reaching the pedals. I am 5ft tall and have size 3 feet. My feet are usually dangling in mid air, and I cannot put my heels on the floor when driving. Over the years I have had wood strapped onto the pedals, at the moment I have 3" of Kingspan under the carpet on the MH to lift the floor. Driving in high heels helps, but looks stupid in the MH.
Yesterday I had the habitation service done on the MH, the gentleman who did it (very well and at my own home) said he had seen a lady who had what he called stirrups that she strapped onto her feet when she is driving, they extend the length of her feet. I have trawled the internet but can find very little help, I am sure that someone out there can give some advice. Pedal extenders would be better idea if anyone knows where I could buy some.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ask Mr Google - he knows everything. 

I just typed in "Pedal extender" and got 26,000 hits even when restricyed to the UK! 8O

>> These << people look like they might do what you want, but loads of others to browse. 

>> This one << looks even better.

Or even >> these <<

Dave


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

I had an extender fitted to my clutch pedal when I used to drive manual vehicle. 

It worked very well until it came loose, my lucky day! spotted an AA patrol and he tightened it for me.

If you have them fitted make sure you check them regularly.

Alec


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pedals*

What about these?










?

On a more serious note, Mrs TeeMyob cannot reach ours! (or is that a Ploy?). Thing is, if we do fit pedal extension, will they be too high for me?.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks very much, I googled and got nothing, but I do struggle with the computer. As for the platform shoes, they look about my style!! 
Pedal extension are not a problem for himself as I do all the driving. I am a foul back seat driver, and himself has been known to pull up an throw the keys at me in the past, so he watches the lovely French countryside and keeps saying, 'did you see that' whilst we are travelling at speed down the autoroute.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Glad to meet another 5' back seat driver, although we don't have a motorhome at the moment I will be doing most of the driving for similar reasons. :roll: 
Do find though that with all the seat/steering adjustments that I don't need extenders. Do need a cushion for his golf despite seat adjustment!
Sue


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Extended Shoes*



leseduts said:


> Thanks very much, I googled and got nothing, but I do struggle with the computer. As for the platform shoes, they look about my style!!
> Pedal extension are not a problem for himself as I do all the driving. I am a foul back seat driver, and himself has been known to pull up an throw the keys at me in the past, so he watches the lovely French countryside and keeps saying, 'did you see that' whilst we are travelling at speed down the autoroute.


Will you drive mine!?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My better half is only 5ft as well, size 3 shoe, she drives our van quite often but I am sure she would benefit from these. thanks for posting this.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pedals*

Must say the pedal pals do look nifty, would have to ensure they are very secure mind.

Problem with our Frankia is that the swivel bases on the front seats take you quite high. So in order for me at 5'9" to be able to sit confortably behind the wheel it is almost on my lap. With these they may even make my position more comfortable.

Might make some wooden models and see what they would be like.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Himself has made wooden ones for lots of the cars I have driven over the years. They work ok, but he has always fastened them with loads of duck tape which is a bit smooth and slippy. Also I have always had in the back of my mind, how the insurance would react in case of an accident.
A note for Teemyob, I am willing to drive anything providing I can reach the pedals and I am going somewhere very nice. but himself and the dog would have to come!
Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

leseduts said:


> Also I have always had in the back of my mind, how the insurance would react in case of an accident.
> Sue


"Predictably" I'm afraid Sue. 8O

IMHO it would be worth forking out for some of the fabricated steel ones which bolt securely onto the pedals. They can then be transferred between vehicles fairly quickly and easily.

If you get them from a recognised "disability" supplier they will have been tested and approved by everyone who matters, so all should be well.

You would need to inform your insurers though - preferably before you shell out the readies. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

The question from the insurers is always "has the vehicle been modified in any way?"

When I answered "yes with a pedal raiser" it didn't seem to cause any problem or increase the premium, this was a few years ago though.

Check before you do it.

Alec


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*pals*

Anyone found anything suitable yet?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pedals*

Any update?

Anyone still looking?

TM


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I am still managing with wooden blocks and Kingspan under the carpet. The metal ones that are advertised look too difficult to take on and off.
Is there no one out there that can design and make these things.There must be lots of people with the same problem.
I can sort of envisage a plastic moulded block with clips of some kind.
The old fashioned foot sized pedal that was hinged at the floor could have a block fitted to it maybe.


----------

